
The Flaw in the System: The Bankers Don't Care About the Banks - kqr2
http://www.dailykos.com/storyonly/2009/3/2/115827/7121/136/703638
======
gaius
This is actually only recently true, when investment banks became PLCs. Back
in the days of partnerships, everyone was highly incentivized to put the
institution first.

------
CalmQuiet
Yes, somebody needed to point out this (the obvious).

It might be the perfect time for bank startups: with "the new guy" bank image.
Whoever lost money starting a bank?

